# Who like baby kitties



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are some pics of the babies. They were born on April 26 at about 2 in the morning. All are spoken for and are going to be spayed and neutered. Any who here they are, all 4 were born healthy and are doing great. 2 boys 2 girls 





































Russia, male









Wewe, cause she's just a we little thing lol









Tiny, female









Pierre, male









And little P now 2 weeks old. He's our little keeper 


















*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Aew how cute love the one of the mom and baby hugging .. so adorable


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you  They really are just the cutest. They just started trying to play and bite this morning  One even tries to hiss it's so cute lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

awww I love kittens.they are so cute


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sooo cute , I seen some on the FB but havent seen them all , way too cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How adorable


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

awwww they're adorable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll post more as they grow


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Send them all to meeeee! Kitteh fever!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwee


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Rocco does.
Here he is, meeting a kitten.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

aww I love kitties


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Bout the only thing cuter than a litter of Pibbles is a box o kittens! So happy they are already spoken for and will be happy not having to be OctoMoms and Dads later in life! Well done! They are precious!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

GREAT, now I want a kitten. LOL!

They are wicked cute. Does this make you a grandma? LMAO!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!! Thanks you guys. They are so funny


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww they are so cute KG


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl  I wish I could keep them all :hug: I'll make videos of them too, their so silly


----------

